# Who all shot the IBO Indoor Worlds & What did you think of the course? Scores?



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

The course was nice. Wasn't easy for the back shooters that for sure :BangHead: had fun and got to meet Lee and Tiffany


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

I think the new area was much better


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Shot a 389 11x in ymr15-17. Tough course alot out past 40. I enjoyed it and would do it again.


----------



## littlejohn78 (Mar 1, 2010)

LOVED IT!! First time to Worlds Indoor very professionally done wasnt as fast paced as I thought it would be. People running event could not have been any nicer GRAET JOB Parma Archery I will be back every year I can. Also alot of people said prior to going it would be a close set I shot MBR and thought they were all fairly long mostly 33 to 45 yds. Perfect set no gimmees


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

I thought that moving the shoot to the other end of the arena was a good move for shooting purposes. It eliminated the pillars in the middle of the shoot that everyone used to measure with. I also think that something logistically needs to be done about restroom facilities - any male shooter who wanted to take a quick relief prior to shooting had to go all the way back through the expo and then back in again, cross all the expo area and to the shooting area. 

I realize that given all the maximum distances in the IBO, you cannot set up two courses and keep everyone happy. There were about 5 shots that were beyond the max distance for MSR, but not a real problem, but for YMR 15-17, or anyone else that has a 40 yd max, I would estimate that 25 of the 40 were 40+ yards. Yet, none of the targets hit the max distance for MBO, SPM, or PMR. I didn't look at the HC targets, so I can't comment on those.

Organization wise- Parma did a super job. Whomever the gentleman rangemaster was in the morning did a great job keeping the pace going, but also making sure no one felt rushed on the line. A few times I had to let my partner shoot, then scoot over toward his square to get a clear shot of the vitals, and never did I feel rushed to make the shot. I was also pleased that he took control of the rotation and second shot timing.

Only other recommendation- add a third warm-up bag at 40 yds, since the only warm up you get is at 20 and 30, and you may only get 6-8 arrows to be ready. I'm not indicating more warm up time- just a chance to air it out to check rights and lefts for us guys and gals shooting the far ones...say - 2 bags at 20, one at 30 one at 40.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

its was a great shoot always has been hats off to parma archery another great ibo indoor world!


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

shot OK, in MBR.. 379, stupid 5 on target 1, Javelina about 43-44 yards. after that It was better. couldnt buy an x, had several line lickers and only ended up with 6. Had a some eights too, but I thought the course was good. Ill go again next year.


----------



## RICHFORESTCo (May 25, 2005)

results are up on www.ibo.net


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Good shoot, and great lighting.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

Finished 13th in Mbr.. im ok with that.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Finished 13th in HC targets were close. Lighting was good temp was good but charging us $8.00 to get into the shoot was completely rediculous especially when the show was a joke. Parma Archery doesnt even have a course to shoot at so where is all the extra money going how does the triple crown do it for so much less? Sorry JMO.


----------



## noklok (Aug 9, 2003)

The move to main floor was great. Better lighting and temperature. I shot a 416 in semipro.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I shot terrible but I had a wonderful time. I was with a great group and I loved the new area the shoot was held in. I did feel bad for the men but I was happy the ladies room was so close.


----------



## LT. Speed (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks nice wish I could have made it to this one. Anymore pics.:sad::sad:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

McStamper said:


> I shot terrible but I had a wonderful time. I was with a great group and I loved the new area the shoot was held in. I did feel bad for the men but I was happy the ladies room was so close.


Looks like awesome place to shoot indoors.
DB


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I didn't have much time for photos but here's a few more.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Hopperton said:


> Finished 13th in HC targets were close. Lighting was good temp was good but charging us $8.00 to get into the shoot was completely rediculous especially when the show was a joke. Parma Archery doesnt even have a course to shoot at so where is all the extra money going how does the triple crown do it for so much less? Sorry JMO.


I agree that forcing me into on of the worst outdoors shows in the world was a bad call. Especially because I had my two cousins up for the weekend and they wanted to watch me shoot. So I paid 8 to park, 24 to get me and them in the show, and 50 to shoot. If it 20 miles from my house I would not shoot it. However, I did hear the show promoters forced that issue not the IBO or Parma Achery.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

$dabucks said:


> I agree that forcing me into on of the worst outdoors shows in the world was a bad call. Especially because I had my two cousins up for the weekend and they wanted to watch me shoot. So I paid 8 to park, 24 to get me and them in the show, and 50 to shoot. If it 20 miles from my house I would not shoot it. However, I did hear the show promoters forced that issue not the IBO or Parma Achery.


Yea I will not shoot it next year if I have to pay twice again.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Hopperton said:


> Yea I will not shoot it next year if I have to pay twice again.


I am thinking the same thing. The cost of the shoot itself, 3 meals, highway tolls, gas, parking, and the added cost of the show. It really adds up!!!


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I had a great time. 8$ to get in wasn't that bad. I will definitely be back. I thought the show was cool also


----------



## UltraElite79 (Jun 19, 2010)

They could use more opposite colors on the target numbers, I accidently shot a wrong target. Hard lesson learned. Other than that had a good time, made some new friends, and ignored some new haters-if you dont like my three pin classic scope on a 12" carbon shibuya hunter class sight dont look at it dude!


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Not cheap to get there(5 hr) or get in, gas, parking entry etc. Shot like crap...See ya next year, I like shooting and I like this shoot!


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry for the dumb question but where was this shoot at?


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

blazenarrow said:


> Sorry for the dumb question but where was this shoot at?


Never mind I looked it up.


----------



## finger tripper (Jun 15, 2010)

the shoot was awesome. lenny, virgie, and parma archery did a great job. the show sucked. and 8 bucks to get in and park? the i x center needs to relax some on charging people. the ibo nor parma archery has anything to do with entry to the show or parking. i ll probly shoot it again next year dunno.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats to my buddies dad, John Davidson, he won his class in Cleveland. I did not get to go as I had a whitetail scoring event I had to attend. Hope to make it next year.


----------



## big fun (Oct 30, 2010)

I had a good time! First time for me . I just picked a bow back up, used to shoot locals in 1990. I shoot HC 419 with 23 elevens. I think that's pretty respectable..


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

8 hour drive for me.. I had fun... I'd do it again... after driving for 8 hours.. spending a few bucks at the door was the least of my worries.. Shooters should be allowed to enter free though.. either way, good time.
Some people complaining about the hunter stakes... everyone has the same advantage/dissadvantage. Scores were crazy high. My buddy justin shot a 411 and still finished 59th. For as easy as everyone said it was I didnt' see a 440 with 40x's posted. so maybe it wasnt' that easy after all.
I know that stupid Javelina in MBR for target one got me. my only five. I shot OK... 379...there was only one score over 400 in my class. Like I said before, everyone has the same advantage/dissadvantage. so it is what it is.


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think there might be a few guys that normally shoot the Advanced Hunter class that dropped down to the Hunter Class so they would not have to shoot the longer range.


----------



## pol700 (Jun 29, 2011)

what were the yardages like for hunter class


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

30 yards and under. Most 23 and under.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't wait, for this is our first 3d shoot of the year.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't wait either...this will be the first year shooting it and I'm trying to finish up getting my new rig set up and ready.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

You will not be disapointed in the shoot on the other hand the sportman show is not that good.


----------

